# Old Cork & Young Holm



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!

I present here two latest naturals. On the first pictures, there is one carved out of a very seasoned cork oak (Quercus suber) fork. I've made a finger plate for better grip on the "thumb support/sideways" shooting style. The second slingshot was carved out of a young holm oak (Quercus ilex) fork. Inspite it's very new and clear appearance, it is very sturdy and dense. So dense that the slingshot was all the time in the bottom of the oil container and it didn't floated!!

Both were finished with olive oil and some few coats of natural beeswax. They sport TBG tapered 23cm bands, with some beautiful and light E~Shot pouches.

Hope you guys like it!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

they are terriffic! My preference is the darker,but both are great.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Both classical slingshots are your style. The Quercus is stunning. Good work Q-Man.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Both are really nice forks Q. The cork oak always has the nod for beauty, and the holm oak had a beauty in its own right. Not familiar with the holm species, but it is quite beautiful. You did well again friend, taking pieces of wood and turning them into things of beauty. Seu trabalho e atemporal. Obrigado por compartilhar e que Deus abencoe. g


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

handsome, nice pair.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

generic said:


> they are terriffic! My preference is the darker,but both are great.


Thank you very much, my friend!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> Both classical slingshots are your style. The Quercus is stunning. Good work Q-Man.


Grazie Maestro!!! :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q



tnflipper52 said:


> Both are really nice forks Q. The cork oak always has the nod for beauty, and the holm oak had a beauty in its own right. Not familiar with the holm species, but it is quite beautiful. You did well again friend, taking pieces of wood and turning them into things of beauty. Seu trabalho e atemporal. Obrigado por compartilhar e que Deus abencoe. g


Thank you very much for the comment, TnFlipper52!!! Hope everything is alright with you, my friend 

Holm oak is one of the hardest (if not the hardest) of the oak species here in Portugal!! Great wood to carve!!

I'm glad you like it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> handsome, nice pair.


Thanks my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning & Gorgeous :wub:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

They both look awesome. Really nice work.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great job man ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Stunning & Gorgeous :wub:


Thank you my friend!!! :wave:

And such awesome pouches you made!!! I've been testing them with these slingshots and they are very light, strong and accurate!!!

Cheers ...Q



The Warrior said:


> They both look awesome. Really nice work.


Thanks for your feedback, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Great job man ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thank you so much, Treefork!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Both are sweet. I would expect nothing else from Master Q. But, I favor the holm. Love the shape, color, grain.....it's just awesome. :wub:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You do great work, Q. The master of oak!

The Holm looks almost like bone.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that cork grain is incredible i wish i could find some here


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Two very beautiful pieces. I prefer the young holm, something different. Thank you for sharing, Qman.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wonderful work as always ! Holm oak is lovely to carve isn't it


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow Q!! Absolutely love the grain in cork oak!! beautiful craftsmenship!!

Ilike how the Holm oak looks like bone!!

Thanks for sharing, always look forward to seeing what you come up with next!!

Fwv2


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

bigron said:


> that cork grain is incredible i wish i could find some here


Me too BigRon!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Perfection! That's all. I just love the way you make your forks. The spirit of the slingshot lives in them. No show-off carving, everything focused on the perfect instrument of slingshooting, and done with the ultimate of grace, beauty, and humility.

Q-Man, you are the Zen master of slingshots! :bowdown:


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice grain!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Stunning & Gorgeous :wub:


Short and good, stunning and gorgeous


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

I love this pair Q! Very very nice my friend, those are some lucky oak trees that live near you


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

The dark and light kinda has a ying and yang theme going on great builds Q. You are always showing your skills/craftsmanship off each build.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

two delightful shooters, WOW.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Both are sweet. I would expect nothing else from Master Q. But, I favor the holm. Love the shape, color, grain.....it's just awesome. :wub:


Thank you very much QIMN!!! Such comment, coming from a master like you, is rewarding!!!

Cheers ...Q



ash said:


> You do great work, Q. The master of oak!
> 
> The Holm looks almost like bone.


Thank you so much for your feedback, Ash!!! The holm oak has a very clear tone when it's young. Later, the grain will show up a little when seasoned (because I've finished them with natural beeswax, which is a "open" finish)

Cheers ...Q



bigron said:


> that cork grain is incredible i wish i could find some here


 Thanks Bigron!!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> Two very beautiful pieces. I prefer the young holm, something different. Thank you for sharing, Qman.


Thank you so much, mr. Green!! :wave: Yes, the holm oak has a different aspect of previous homemade slingshots of mine.

Cheers ...Q



ruthiexxxx said:


> Wonderful work as always ! Holm oak is lovely to carve isn't it


Yes it is, Ruthiexxxx!!!

Thank you very much!!

Cheers ...Q



FWV2 said:


> Wow Q!! Absolutely love the grain in cork oak!! beautiful craftsmenship!!
> 
> Ilike how the Holm oak looks like bone!!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much FWV2!!!

Your comment is very important to me

Cheers ...Q



Dayhiker said:


> Perfection! That's all. I just love the way you make your forks. The spirit of the slingshot lives in them. No show-off carving, everything focused on the perfect instrument of slingshooting, and done with the ultimate of grace, beauty, and humility.
> 
> Q-Man, you are the Zen master of slingshots! :bowdown:


Thank you so much my great friend and Master!!!

I guess your comment is going to be unmatched by my words and my bad english!!!! ...What can I say?? I bow to you, DH!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

...if only half of my "real life" friends would be like you, sir!!

Cheers ...Q



kanexor said:


> Nice grain!!! :bowdown:


Thank you very much Kanexor!!!

Cheers ...Q



Mr.Teh said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning & Gorgeous :wub:
> ...


 Thank you my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q



BrokenPins said:


> I love this pair Q! Very very nice my friend, those are some lucky oak trees that live near you


Thank you BrokenPins!!!

Sometimes Mother Nature shows some gratitude to me...

Cheers ...Q



BC-Slinger said:


> The dark and light kinda has a ying and yang theme going on great builds Q. You are always showing your skills/craftsmanship off each build.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thank you so much my friend!!!

LOL!! I had never tought of that analogy (Ying & Yang)

Cheers ...Q



GHT said:


> two delightful shooters, WOW.


Thanks my friend GHT!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful catty, s buddy, top work as always.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

harson said:


> Beautiful catty, s buddy, top work as always.


Thank you so much Harson!!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

i also work with oaks but i have never seen so nice grain, great!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you do such silky smooth looking work.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Masterly done!


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice Q! Your work has such a nice flowing look and feel. I would love to learn how you work.

Many makers have their own distinct style and yours is very identifiable.

I made a video showing off your work and shall post it in the next few days.

Take care, 
Bryan


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice!, you got it down to a science Q!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

jazz said:


> i also work with oaks but i have never seen so nice grain, great!


Thank you very much Jazz!!!!

The cork oak grain is indeed special ...its answer lies in the bark (cork). To produce such a suberous bark, needs a bigger grain.

Cheers ...Q



Imperial said:


> you do such silky smooth looking work.


Thanks for your feedback, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



Dr J said:


> Masterly done!


Thank you so much Dr J!!

Cheers ...Q



BootMuck said:


> Very nice Q! Your work has such a nice flowing look and feel. I would love to learn how you work.
> 
> Many makers have their own distinct style and yours is very identifiable.
> 
> ...


Oh my friend!!!! So nice to hear from you :wave:

I hope all is well ...Now you got me curious. Seeing your latest videos, I can't expect nothing less than perfect!!!

Thank you so much for your friendship!!

Cheers ...Q



Adirondack Kyle said:


> Nice!, you got it down to a science Q!


Thank you so much Adirondack Kyle!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola amigo Quercus

Como siempre bonitas piezas .

Un abrazo :wave:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Hola amigo Quercus
> 
> Como siempre bonitas piezas .
> 
> Un abrazo :wave:


Muchas gracias amigo Alfshooter!!!!

Saludos ...Q



Dr J said:


> Very well done .


Thank you very much for your comment Dr J!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Waaah, I had almost missed these beauties. :banghead: The shape and the grain is stunning! New masterpieces from "The Artist of oak" :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

flicks said:


> Waaah, I had almost missed these beauties. :banghead: The shape and the grain is stunning! New masterpieces from "The Artist of oak" :bowdown:


Thank you so much Flicks!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------

